# Columbia College Chicago vs. Boston University for Television



## Carmen (Apr 5, 2017)

I want to go into television and most likely be a television producer. I love sitcoms like The Office, 30 Rock, and Parks and Rec and I'm interested in creating shows similar to those. My dream job would be to have my own Netflix show. I can't decide what to do and I have to commit by may 1.
Here are things going through my head at the moment:

CCC:
I live in chicago so CCC is very close by which has positives and negatives. I would probably live in their dorms however (at least for the first year) and they actually have very nice dorms. I also got a sizable scholarship to CCC and I got into their honors program. I'm very interested in their Television Producing and Entrepreneurship major which is a BFA. But, let's say for some reason I end up wanting to change majors and not do television, I would probably have to switch schools. I go to a very high ranked private school and many of my friends are going to Ivys or schools of the same caliber. Basically what I'm saying is that I'm used to being academically challenged and since almost anyone can get into CCC, I'm afraid I won't be. My sister went there and she also went to a very high ranked high school and she said she encountered a lot of "dumb" people. I don't mean to be rude but I'm just being honest. They also accept 3s on AP tests for credit and I think BU only accepts 4s and 5s.

BU:
On the other hand, BU is a plane ride away and I didn't get any money and I didn't get into their honors program. But I'm Jewish and BU has really good jewish life compared to CCC which doesn't really have a strong one at all. And boston is such a cool and new place and when else would I be able to live in Boston for 4 years. BU is more of a typical college experience than CCC. I'm also afraid that at CCC, all of my friends would be artists or something of the sort which isn't inherently a bad thing but at BU I would be friends with people in every type of field. Also BU has a better reputation than CCC. I feel like I definitely will be academically challenged here as it is not a very easy school to get into. I will have many options for electives and classes outside of the arts. Even though CCC is a liberal arts school, they don't have as big of a selection of classes outside of the arts as BU.

Both of their film and television programs are ranked high.

They are both very different schools which you would think would make the decision easy but I just don't know what I want. Sometime I get a feeling where I just think "Yeah, I could see myself going there and being happy." But then an hour later I completely change my mind.

Thank you in advance for the advice.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 4, 2017)

Sorry to see no one got back to you. (I'm finally going through the backlog of 900+ unread posts).

Did you end up making a decision?


----------

